# Meeresangeln auf La Gomera



## Karauschenjäger (2. März 2009)

Von Ende März bis in den April hinein bin ich auf der Kanaren-Insel La Gomera, und zwar in Valle Gran Rey.

Hier möchte ich nicht nur einige Trekking-Touren machen, sondern auch mal Meeresangeln ausprobieren, sowohl vom Hafen aus als auch Big Game. Ich habe schon ein wenig gegoogelt, aber die Berichte sind nicht mehr so aktuell.

Das Meeresangeln vom Boot im letzten Jahr von Funchal auf Madeira aus war nicht so ergiebig, nur ein Bonito hatte sich an den Köder gewagt. Angeblich war es im Frühjahr noch zu kalt, dass Marlins gefangen wurden. Ob es diesmal, wenn überhaupt die Möglichkeit besteht, rauszufahren, dort auf La Gomera auch so ist?

*Hat schon jemand von Euch Erfahrung auf dieser kleinen Kanarien-Insel mit Meeresfischen?*

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*..

.


----------



## hans albers (2. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*

moin
ich war mal auf la palma (nachbarinsel) 

deswegen kann ich dir leider nichts zu stellen 
auf la gomera sagen, aber zum gerät...

-grundrute ( geht auch tele) 50 -150 g wurfgewicht
mit paternoster oder laufbleimonatge an abfallenden stellen,molen
köder makrelenfetzen, tintenfisch,sardine
(gut für hafen...vorsicht, verbote beachten)

-spinnrute 10-60 g mit löffelblinkern und/ oder federhaken,
schwarzen/gelben wobblern an aufschäumenden wassersäumen

-mit wasserkugel  oder posenmontage
brotflocken/muschelfleisch
auf meeräschen/kleine barsche

ich bin anstatt einer big game tour mit einem fischer
zum grundangeln rausgefahren (paternoster /tintenfisch)

wir haben viele drachenköpfe(roter fisch ähnlich dem rotbarsch..) 
und makrelenarten gefangen,
die abends auf dem grill landeten. 

greetz
lars


----------



## Bahamas (2. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*

Hallo Karauschenjäger,

Die Big Game Fishing - Saison beginnt hier im Mai/Juni.

Wir fahren mit unserer 7 mtr. gut ausgerüsteten Artaban regelmäßig zum Meeresangeln vor La Gomera ab San Sebastian.
Zur Zeit machen wir Küstenschleppen auf Barcuda etc. ; gehen mit der Handleine beim Driftfischen bei ca. 30 mtr Tiefe auf Makrele, Bocinegro, Sama Rocera etc ; 
fahren zum Jigging Point bei 100 mtr Tiefe und Jiggen auf Medregal etc. ; 
oder, wenn wir auf sicher Fisch haben wollen dann fischen wir mit der Elektrorolle bei 300 - 900 mtr Tiefe auf Bocanegra, Hai oder, wie erst gestern gefangen, Escolar mit 19 kg und 1,40 mtr. Länge. ( Fangbericht folgt hier im Forum ) 

Einen sehr guten Überblick der Fische die um La Gomera gefischt werden können erhält man hier:

http://www.ottoewieghardt.de/fischbuch.pdf

Bei Interesse schreib mir einfach eine Mail.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## hans albers (2. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*



> http://www.ottoewieghardt.de/fischbuch.pdf



interessante liste....#6

greetz
lars


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*

Jo,

Euch beiden erst mal schönen Dank, denn das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Ich werde mich dann kurzfristig entscheiden, welches Angelgeschirr ich mitnehme - auf den Charterbooten ist bekanntlich alles drauf, was benötigt wird.

Auf La Palma war ich auch im vorletzten Jahr; in Cancajos, dort haben die einheimischen Angler von den Felsklippen aus mit langen Ruten, Wasserkugel und Tintenfischstücken geangelt, aber auch nur ziemlich kleine Fische erbeutet. Also das war nicht so toll.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*..


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*

Moin,

wieder zurück von La Gomera, die z.Z. grün und bunt (sehr viele Blüten zu sehen) ist.

Wir waren dort, wo auf dieser kleinen Kanareninsel die meisten Touris sind, nämlich auf der anderen Seite von San Sebastian, dem eigentlichen Fährhafen, in Valle Gran Rey.

Insofern konnte ich das Angebot von Frank (Bahamas) auch nicht annehmen, weil man dann über das Gebirge wieder auf der anderen Seite der Insel gelangen muss.

Wer Hochseeangeln will, kann das dort in Valle auch mit Karsten Tel. 0034 626 218 721 machen. Ich selbst habe ihn nicht kontaktiert, weil nämlich keine Saison für Big Game ist, das fängt erst Mitte Mai an. In einem anderen Forum wird berichtet, dass er für 5 Stunden Schleppen insgesamt 70 EURO nimmt, was schon sehr günstig ist, wenn´s denn noch aktuell ist. An dem Morgen, als ich nach ihm fragte, war erwieder raus gefahren.

Trotzdem kann man von der kürzeren Mole aus im Hafen angeln, sowohl Spinnfischen als auch mit Pose fischen. Angeblich sind dort auf Wobbler Barrakuda gefangen worden, alle so um die 50 - 60 cm lang, also keine Riesen. Ich selbst habe die Viecher nicht gesehen, aber ein angelnder Brite bestätigte mir das. Der hat sie allerdings wieder releast - schmecken die nicht?

Grundsätzlich muss man eine Angelerlaubnis von der zuständigen Gemeindeverwaltung (bezahlen) haben, aber niemand will solch einen Schein sehen, wenn geangelt wird, weder Policia Lokale noch Gardia Civile oder der Sicherheitsdienst, der mal am Hafen ´rumfährt. Also ist es offensichtlich egal, ob man solch einen Schein hat oder nicht, si claro?

Ich habe abends also ein wenig gestippt und auch Fische gefangen; die Aquarianer unter uns hätten sich sicherlich gefreut. Als Köder wird abgepuhlte Garnele genommen, denn Sardinenstücke fallen leicht vom Haken oder werden schon an der Oberfläche von den Kleinen abgezupft. Aber was soll´s - es gibt dort gute und günstige Fischrestaurants in großer Anzahl (Eure Mädels werden sich freuen!).

Wer Spanisch spricht, ist klar im Vorteil, denn dann hätte er die Chance, mal abends mit einem Fischer raus zufahren und auf Thun oder Goldmakrele zu fischen - ein Flasche Osborne Veterano hilft da manchmal sehr bei den Verhandlungen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.2. Bild Hältern der lebenden Fische auf Spanisch.


----------



## hans albers (4. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*

moin...

danke für den bericht
(auch wenn nur kleinzeugs dabei rum kam,
es gibt auch grössere exemplare...selber gesehen)

barrakuda ist übrigens ein wohlschmeckender fisch, 
gerade in mittlerer grösse..

greetz
lars


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*

Jo,

Danke für die "Blumen", Hänsken (Lars), aber beim nächsten Trip werde ich mir außer den Trekking-Schuhen ( und darum geht´s eigentlich auf dieser Insel) auch einige GuFis und Spinner mitnehmen.

In Vueltas nahe beim Hafen gibt es einen Eisenwarenhandel, der auch Angelsachen führt, aber nicht so toll ausgerüstet ist. Also so ganz alleine ist man nicht mit seinem Gerödel, wenn was fehlt!

Wenn es denn doch nicht klappt - die Fischrestaurants sind gut und günstig, aber im großen Spar-Supermarkt auch in Vueltas gibt es sehr viele gefrorene Fischfilets zu Super-Preisen. Also unbedingt ein Fischgewürz mit auf die Reise und ins Appartment nehmen.
*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (7. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*

moin  Karauschenjäger,

schöner Bericht und offenbar auch ein schöner Urlaub.
Klar sind Barrakudas lecker, vor allem frisch vom Grill. Die und andere Räuber hätte ich mal direkt an der Steilküste gesucht, am Besten da, wo noch ein paar Steine oder eine kleine "Insel" vorgelagert ist. Auch Anlocken mit gefrorenen Sardinen/Brot-Klumpen ist oft der Schlüssel für den Erfolg.

Na ja, da hast du dann was zum Ausprobieren für deinen nächsten Urlaub auf der Insel...

immer munter bleiben 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ines (8. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder von Vueltas, Karauschenjäger!

Ich habe an derselben Stelle vor ein paar Jahren mal Gelbstriemen auf Brotstückchen gefangen. Die waren auch sehr lecker. 
Muss ein toller Urlaub gewesen sein auf dem grünen Gomera!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Gomera*

Jo,

war´s auch, und wir fahren im nächsten März wieder hin, auch wenn beim Big Game noch nicht die Großen da sind.

Auf jeden Fall wird mein Gerödel für die kleine Mole dann noch um GuFis, Blinker einen Kajenkescher erweitert sein (sicher ist sicher!).

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------

